# Accucraft 1:13.7 scale Decauville Type 1, 3-ton 0-4-0T



## Accucraft (Jul 30, 2014)

*Safe Operation Instructions for 1:13.7 scale Decauville Type 1 0-4-0T
*
The information below is found in the Decauville Owner’s Manual, however, we are again reiterating several key points to communicate the successful firing and operation of your locomotive. Note this loco is small in overall size and requires paying careful attention. 

*Lighting up*

Be sure the throttle is closed and the Johnson bar is in neutral. Open the
smokebox door and slightly open the gas valve. Using a stick lighter bring
the flame to the smokebox door and light the gas. The burner should light
and pop back into the flue. *Be sure the fire is not in the smokebox! *Check
the flame and make sure it is a strong blue flame. If yellow or green, adjust
the air collar on the burner flange in the cab.

*IMPORTANT
-	Fire should be at the lowest possible setting while maintaining steam
-	Ensure the fire is in the flue and NOT the smokebox*_

*If fire is not in the flue and remains in smokebox:
-	Check the jets are clean, clean jets if necessary
-	Burner must be straight and parallel to the flue!*_

Once the pressure is up to 50-60psi the safety valve should lift and you are
ready to run and clear the cylinders. Reverse works best for this as the
boiler surges water away from the throttle takeoff. Water and oil will
eject from the chimney, a cloth or towel will help deflect and keep the
loco clean. Once the cylinders are warm and cleared of condensate you
are ready to set the locomotive off onto the main line.

*Adjust the burner level to suit the running conditions and keep as low as
possible while maintaining the needed steam supply.* Excessive blowing
of the safety is wasting fuel and water and shortens the run time.
Maintain the boiler level using an optional Goodall Valve. Never allow
the water level to get below the top of the burner as that exposes the flue
from water inside the boiler.

*Additional information*

*Accucraft is currently preparing a kit featuring additional insulation for installation in the smokebox and gas tank. The kit will be available at no charge to Decauville owners in three weeks.*


Robert Sarberenyi
Director Sales and Marketing
Accucraft Trains 
33268 Central Ave.
Union City CA 94587
Tel: 510.324.3399
email: [email protected]


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

Apropos Rob's comments above, the delivery of this model to the UK has been delayed while the factory fits additional insulation to the smokebox. Those models delivered to the UK market by Accucraft UK or though its dealers will, as usual, carry a full UK warranty. We anticipate getting our Decauville's in about ten days' time.

Graham.


----------



## Accucraft (Jul 30, 2014)

For owners of our recently delivered 7/8ths scale Decauville Type 1 0-4-0T, we will soon make available a retrofit slimmer, fully insulated butane gas tank for your loco. If you require a replacement tank please contact your dealer or us directly. 

At present we're mailing out the retrofit insulation kits for these locomotives. Decauville owners should be receiving theirs shortly. 

Thank you!

Robert Sarberenyi
Director Sales and Marketing
Accucraft Trains 
33268 Central Ave.
Union City CA 94587
Tel: 510.324.3399
email: [email protected]


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

A gas tank in the cab alternative solution, just a thought with all the 7/8's room in the cab.









https://www.ministeam.com/cgi-bin/sh000001.pl?WD=tanks%20gas&PN=Refillable-Gas-Tank---Mini-FTBIXMINI%2ehtml#SID=222








https://www.ministeam.com/acatalog/Refillable-Gas-Tank---Small-FTBIX016.html#SID=222

Accucraft Parts;


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

While running one of these at a recent steamup, various things were tried to control the gas. The one that worked best was to feed gas from a tank located away from the boiler. Control was very easy and run time was good.

They were deciding to try an locate a fuel tank between the frame under the footplate. This would get it away from the hot boiler and increase the control. An alternative was to build a car containing a fuel tank to be always towed by the Decauville.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

There have been a number of posts on the Seven-Eighths scale forum (including a few of my own and likely those of folks at your steamup) recommending an underfloor replacement gas tank for this loco, as was done with the 7/8" scale Quarry Hunslet and the soon-to-be-released Bagnall saddle tank. Accucraft have opted to replace the as-produced Decauville tank with one that actually conforms to the original design that kept it away from the smokebox, plus providing additional insulation.

Many of us are taking a wait-and-see approach, giving this fix a chance to prove itself, before doing anything more drastic.


----------



## Accucraft (Jul 30, 2014)

Today we received from our factory a supply of replacement insulated butane fuel tanks for the Decauville. We will begin mailing to customers who also received their insulation kits.

Thanks for your continued patience on this matter.

Robert Sarberenyi
Director Sales and Marketing
Accucraft Trains 
33268 Central Ave.
Union City CA 94587
Tel: 510.324.3399
email: [email protected]


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Its great that they are offering a fix(hopefully) for this problem. However it begs the question, why what this not caught when the prototype was tested? And how much sense does it make to put the gas tank nearest one of the hottest parts of a model steam locomotive? Between the frames or in the cab makes much more sense. Hopefully thier fix takes care of the problem. Not the kind of initial product quality I would expect to see from a veteran live steam company. Mike


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

There has been a history of the factory changing specs between when the prototype was introduced and the production run. Can't say for certain if this was the case with the gas tank -- Jason would have far better insight on that than I would -- but this sort of thing happens from time to time.

In fact, there's currently a thread on the Seven Eighths forum about how the Decauville builder's plate on the production models was changed from the original drawings provided to the factory.


----------



## Accucraft (Jul 30, 2014)

Accucraft customers in the U.S. with 1:13.7 scale Decauville locomotives: 

If you feel uneasy regarding your skills at installing the additional insulation and/or replacement butane tank kits, you're welcome to make arrangements to return your loco and have the work done by us at no charge. Please contact us by phone to discuss.

Thank you!

Robert Sarberenyi
Director Sales and Marketing
Accucraft Trains 
33268 Central Ave.
Union City CA 94587
Tel: 510.324.3399
email: [email protected]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good customer relations Rob, nice to see this.

Greg 997


----------

